
Zsync: Client side Rsync over HTTP (e.g. HTTP diffs?) - bengebre
http://zsync.moria.org.uk/index
======
bengebre
_zsync uses the rsync algorithm, but runs it on the client side, thus avoiding
the high server load associated with rsync...All that is needed is an
HTTP/1.1-compliant web server._

although it does require one thing on the server side it seems:

 _zsync downloads are offered by building a .zsync file, which contains the
meta-data needed by zsync. This file contains the precalculated checksums for
the rsync algorithm; it is generated on the server, once, and is then used by
any number of downloaders._

Interesting idea for reducing bandwidth on large, frequently polled files.

~~~
justinsb
I believe the metadata file could equally well be generated on the client
side, as long as it's stored on the server.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1013748>

~~~
bengebre
Whoops. Thanks for pointing that out. Funny it came up just recently. I just
happened upon it randomly today.

